# WTB Shark rigs



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm coming down in Aug. and staying in Gulf Shores, I'm from AR and only come down maybe once a year. I was wondering if someone would like to make me some shark rigs I'm sure someone knows some good ones and has the time, I normally like to buy all the stuff when I get down there and do it but this time i might not have the time and since they don't sell the stuff up here it might just be easier..I'll probably just be fishing off the beach somewhere might even brink a kayak and take the bait out. 

I have a 9' Ugly Stick w/ a Penn 7500ss on it, I'll respool it when I get down there with something like 60" PP or whatever yall recommend. 

It's been awhile since I've made any and cant remember much, but I'm sure someone has a great design that they wouldn't mind sharing. 

I'd like to pay w/ paypay and have them mailed up to AR. 

Thanks in advance and any other advise will be greatly appreciated, also if it's best to just buy a few rigs at a shop just let me know. 

Thank You


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I make my own here, but have no clue what to sell them for. I use 6' of coated steel leader, a heavy swivel, 4oz pyramid weight, and a 9/0 circle hook(I think).


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Hit me up when u get in town


----------

